# 2020 projects



## chandab (Jan 6, 2020)

New project thread for 2020.

Been working on it awhile, don't have any pictures yet, but working on a graduation gift for my nephew. Don't think they'd see it here, but will still refrain from further info until after gifting.

That said, I finished a little project this year already. Last week, I picked up a scrap bag of pink fabric and one of beige fabrics at the LQS when I was in town. Already used the smallest pieces in the pink bag, I made 3 pot holders with the pinks (pulled a couple fabrics from my stash for binding and backing).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2020)

Those are nice! I have my pot holder pattern out but have not gotten around to them.


----------



## minihorse (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm crocheting on two afghans, same pattern, different yarn. I'll have to get photos to show you as I rather like the looks of them.

I really like those pot holders. Those are always useful.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 8, 2020)

I love the hot pads. I especially love the hearts. Has anyone seen the new Ken Burns, PBS craft documentary on quilts? I don't have the patience to sew, let alone quilt. I admire those who do.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2020)

I am a button collector. Also like to make buttons sometimes. Gourd is very fun to work with and I've made quite a few gourd buttons. Someone requested a Santa and a snowman, so I made these. Gourd is rather like working with wood.


----------



## chandab (Jan 8, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Those are nice! I have my pot holder pattern out but have not gotten around to them.


What craft? Crochet, knit, quilt, something else?
I don't have a pattern for potholes, as most are leftover blocks or pieces from full-size projects.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2020)

chandab said:


> What craft? Crochet, knit, quilt, something else?
> I don't have a pattern for potholes, as most are leftover blocks or pieces from full-size projects.


The top of my pattern is pieced. Then I put it together with heat resistant batting. 
I've begun a crocheted baby blanket and still working on my prairie flower quilt, so have not got around to pot holders. 
And getting sidetracked with button projects!! I edit our state newsletter and am working on a comprehensive project of buttons that imitate fabrics. I ordered an expensive text book that was supposed to have actual swatches attached to illustrate each fabric type. The swatches are there, but NOT attached! And they are not in order, so I've been working to try and get the swatches matched to the correct illustration. Losing battle, I fear, as I am not knowledgeable enough.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 9, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I am a button collector. Also like to make buttons sometimes. Gourd is very fun to work with and I've made quite a few gourd buttons. Someone requested a Santa and a snowman, so I made these. Gourd is rather like working with wood.


Those are so well done. I wouldn't have guessed they weren't wood. I didn't know gourds were used for buttons,or that they would be sturdy enough to use. You are very talented!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2020)

Flower quilt I'm working on. I started appliquing the panels last April. Thought it would take me a lot longer to finish them all! Now I have to put the border around.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 27, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Flower quilt I'm working on. I started appliquing the panels last April. Thought it would take me a lot longer to finish them all! Now I have to put the border around.View attachment 40849


Beautiful work Marsha! I really appreciate the symmetry.


----------



## chandab (Jan 27, 2020)

Awesome work Marsha, I have no patience for applique.


----------



## chandab (Feb 7, 2020)

Still no pictures, but I have 3 tops completed, will take them to quilt guild sewing night later this month, so I can sandwich and pin the layers to get them ready for quilting. I have a table runner in the works as soon as I feel good enough to sew; I've had the flu for over a week. [Two weeks or longer probably, but only saw the doctor a week ago.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 28, 2020)

chandab said:


> Still no pictures, but I have 3 tops completed, will take them to quilt guild sewing night later this month, so I can sandwich and pin the layers to get them ready for quilting. I have a table runner in the works as soon as I feel good enough to sew; I've had the flu for over a week. [Two weeks or longer probably, but only saw the doctor a week ago.]


Sorry you were under the weather. All the folks I know that have that flu have had to go to the dr. They seem to get better, then relapse.
I am close to finishing my flower quilt top. I'm putting a brownish sash on the sides with appliqued sunflowers. I found a church group of ladies who do hand quilting! I am planning to work with them on the quilt so I can at least say I helped with the quilting.


----------



## chandab (Feb 29, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Sorry you were under the weather. All the folks I know that have that flu have had to go to the dr. They seem to get better, then relapse.
> I am close to finishing my flower quilt top. I'm putting a brownish sash on the sides with appliqued sunflowers. I found a church group of ladies who do hand quilting! I am planning to work with them on the quilt so I can at least say I helped with the quilting.


I missed last month's sewing day, but made this month's, it was today. I had 4 tops to layer and baste to ready for quilting. I don't make very large quilts, so they were all various sizes of lap quilts; from rather small to almost twin size.
I did see a doctor, got antibiotics and a couple other meds. Still get a bit tired if I over do it, so I've been doing as little as possible, while trying to keep up so I don't get too far behind, as it's so hard to catch up in the winter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 29, 2020)

Here is the design I'm using on the sides of the flower quilt. Finishing the third side, and one more side to go before it is finished.


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Here is the design I'm using on the sides of the flower quilt. Finishing the third side, and one more side to go before it is finished.


Very nice


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2020)

I finished one of the quilts I started before the flu sidelined me for several weeks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 5, 2020)

chandab said:


> I finished one of the quilts I started before the flu sidelined me for several weeks.


I like that touch of blue very much.
Was supposed to go to the quilting group yesterday with my flower project. But I worked at the voting poll on Tuesday and I was too worn out. I should have the quilt top finished by the time they meet next Wednesday. I'm appliquing on the last side panel now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 8, 2020)

Finished the quilt top. Not sure what to back it with. When I go to the quilting group, maybe they will suggest something. It's laying on a queen size bed.


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Finished the quilt top. Not sure what to back it with. When I go to the quilting group, maybe they will suggest something. It's laying on a queen size bed.


What for backing? As in type of fabric? Or color/pattern?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2020)

I will probably use a patterned fabric. Cotton, since the top is cotton. Guess I could use a flannel. Never thought of that, but it might be nice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2020)

Took my quilt to the quilting group today. They can get to it in 2 or 3 months. They will call me, and I can go and quilt on it with them. I ended up choosing a neutral ecru color for the backing.


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2020)

Not sure I could wait 2 to 3 months, but I don't think we have that kind of quilting group around here. Many of the ladies in my quilt guild pay for machine quilting or do it themselves (they have longarms). I quilt my own, mostly straight line quilting, but I don't have extra money to pay someone else (and that's fine with me, I like to do it all start to finish, even if basic on the quilting part).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't mind waiting. I don't have anything in mind for the quilt. Since I will be quilting on it with them, I am fine with having help. After they finish, I will likely use my hoop and add more stitching to it, as they are minimal quilters. At least then it will be all together and I won't have to worry about basting it. It is a queen size. They are charging $165. I couldn't have it machine quilted for twice that. I'm cutting all the left over fabric so I can make the prairie point edge on it. It took me a year to do all the applique; probably be another year before it's finished. 
The ladies are pretty old--mostly in their 70's-80's. When they are gone, I suppose that will be the end of anyone doing hand quilting in the area.
Chandab, sounds like you really enjoy the piecing. And you are so good with color.


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2020)

Sorry, Marsha, my comment came off wrong, and you can't edit later. If I were a hand quilter and could quilt with a group, I'd be all for that; but being I do machine quilting it doesn't feel like "my quilt" sending it out, plus I don't have the extra funds for it. 
you are very patient and skilled to do prairie points and that is going to look so awesome with that finish.
I do enjoy the piecing and color/fabric selection, sometime I have help and just buy a coordinated group, other times it's all me picking fabrics/colors.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2020)

chandab said:


> Sorry, Marsha, my comment came off wrong, and you can't edit later. If I were a hand quilter and could quilt with a group, I'd be all for that; but being I do machine quilting it doesn't feel like "my quilt" sending it out, plus I don't have the extra funds for it.
> you are very patient and skilled to do prairie points and that is going to look so awesome with that finish.
> I do enjoy the piecing and color/fabric selection, sometime I have help and just buy a coordinated group, other times it's all me picking fabrics/colors.


I'm impressed that you do your own machine quilting. Almost all the quilters I know, and they call themselves quilters, send their tops out to be machine quilted. I was told "it isn't a quilt until it's quilted". So, technically they are "piecers" not quilters. 
I'm participating in an ATC (artist trading card) exchange with a button group right now. I've finished one, but may do another if I get an inspiration.
Also have begun another baby blanket in the bubble stitch. I like having a lap project. Have a sock monkey cross stitch begun, but I'm finding it so hard to cross stitch now that I will have to see if I want to finish it. I can see all right, but my brain seems to turn off when there are several color changes per square inch. I might modify it, and just make the monkeys all brown, instead of shading them.


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm impressed that you do your own machine quilting. Almost all the quilters I know, and they call themselves quilters, send their tops out to be machine quilted. I was told "it isn't a quilt until it's quilted". So, technically they are "piecers" not quilters.


My quilting is very basic, but it's all mine, I mostly straight-line stitch, but have occasionally tried free-motion, but don't have the patience for it.


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2020)

A member of my quilt guild gave me a horse wallhanging quilt kit, earlier this month. She had bought it to make for her DIL, but was informed that she doesn't hang quilts on the wall. I already had some fabric from the collection, well cause it's horses, so I bought it; but didn't know what to do with it. The kit has directions for twin size quilt, so that is what I am working on; just had to add two substitute fabrics to have all the right fabrics for the twin pattern. I took the picture last week when I was deciding on one of the substitute fabrics; luckily it arrived on Friday, cause our driveway washed out over the weekend, so UPS can't visit for the near future.
Anyway... One picture is my blocks I've started (much further along, but this is the only pic I have so far; the other picture is a saved picture of the fabric collection ad.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2020)

How is that project coming? She could have used it for a lap quilt. But it's your gain.
I am finishing up a little cross stitch on linen for a new grand daughter. I'm waiting for some heart buttons to come in the mail to put on the corners. Do not know when I will be able to get it framed, due to the virus. It will need a custom frame.
I do enjoy cross stitch, but I cannot do it well any more. I made lots of mistakes. I took out about half of everything I put in. Sometimes because it is a custom pattern, and sometimes because I didn't count correctly. I keep saying I won't do it any more, but then I can't resist and a pattern interests me. The nice thing, my dil has no clue about hand work and won't notice any of the mistakes! I might put some extra design in the empty spaces; not sure what might go with the monkeys. I did some drawn thread for the ribbon.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 10, 2020)

I love it as is. The monkey laying down, priceless!


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2020)

Calving has begun, so less time for sewing, so I haven't done much sewing the last several days. I have the center done, just need to add one more sashing around, then the pieced border around (pieces are done, pinned together for sewing sections), and then another plain border. I might be able to finish it up this spring, before the mud is gone enough that I can get out to the barn and start spring cleaning.


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I am finishing up a little cross stitch on linen for a new grand daughter. I'm waiting for some heart buttons to come in the mail to put on the corners. Do not know when I will be able to get it framed, due to the virus. It will need a custom frame.
> I do enjoy cross stitch, but I cannot do it well any more. I made lots of mistakes. I took out about half of everything I put in. Sometimes because it is a custom pattern, and sometimes because I didn't count correctly. I keep saying I won't do it any more, but then I can't resist and a pattern interests me. The nice thing, my dil has no clue about hand work and won't notice any of the mistakes! I might put some extra design in the empty spaces; not sure what might go with the monkeys. I did some drawn thread for the ribbon.


This is darling.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2020)

My sister has two bottle baby calves right now. It's expensive to feed those big babies!


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My sister has two bottle baby calves right now. It's expensive to feed those big babies!


Very expensive to feed them; but it beats the alternative.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2020)

chandab said:


> Very expensive to feed them; but it beats the alternative.


Oh yes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 17, 2020)

I enjoy sitting on the ground by my grazing horses. It’s interesting to watch which vegetation they choose and which their lips pass over. They like to get close so I can scratch their stomachs as they nibble. So I am working on an appliqué piece about this. Dapper dans tail and mane are done with velvet. I tried painting the sky but the fabric is too uneven. Any ideas to put in the blank area? Maybe a sun?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2020)

My husband helped me cut down an old thrift store frame. Since the shops are closed we had to get creative. Not sure I am finished with it.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 10, 2020)

I'm working on a pineapple quilt. I was going great guns on it last month but have put it away since the minis came home for the summer. I'm going to start working on it in the evenings again though.

Fun to see what everyone is up to.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> I'm working on a pineapple quilt. I was going great guns on it last month but have put it away since the minis came home for the summer. I'm going to start working on it in the evenings again though.
> 
> Fun to see what everyone is up to.View attachment 41312


That is a nice pattern! I've never seen it before.


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2020)

More pieces together, the whole center is done, still have one more border to put on then it'll be ready for layering and quilting. I don't have an assembled picture, yet; but here's more of the pieces for the horse quilt


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2020)

chandab said:


> Very expensive to feed them; but it beats the alternative.


My sister got a nurse cow from a dairy. At a certain age their udders are measured. If they don't work out for the dairy, they are sold. The two bottle babies took right to the cow, and all three are chewing their cuds in a hay nest. Not sure it is cheaper than buying powdered milk, but it is easier.


----------



## chandab (May 22, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My sister got a nurse cow from a dairy. At a certain age their udders are measured. If they don't work out for the dairy, they are sold. The two bottle babies took right to the cow, and all three are chewing their cuds in a hay nest. Not sure it is cheaper than buying powdered milk, but it is easier.


Much easier, and if you are going to feed bums repeatedly, a nurse cow is a good idea, but she needs to be bred occasionally to keep her in milk. Dairy cows are not very common around here, so hard to come by. I'd prefer if the cows just took care of their own calves, so I didn't have to worry about it. Mine are finally eating out of a trough, so I don't have to wait for htem to finish their bottles, and I'm working on getting them on calf starter feed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2020)

chandab said:


> Much easier, and if you are going to feed bums repeatedly, a nurse cow is a good idea, but she needs to be bred occasionally to keep her in milk. Dairy cows are not very common around here, so hard to come by. I'd prefer if the cows just took care of their own calves, so I didn't have to worry about it. Mine are finally eating out of a trough, so I don't have to wait for htem to finish their bottles, and I'm working on getting them on calf starter feed.


Yes, the nurse cow is bred. This should work out well for her since the local farmers know my sister will take any bottle babies. She mooed forlornly for two days for the babies she left behind, but now she is content with her two new adopted ones. She was rather poor; my sister is enjoying fattening her up and getting her to the vet for checkup. She is a jersey cross.


----------



## chandab (May 22, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Yes, the nurse cow is bred. This should work out well for her since the local farmers know my sister will take any bottle babies. She mooed forlornly for two days for the babies she left behind, but now she is content with her two new adopted ones. She was rather poor; my sister is enjoying fattening her up and getting her to the vet for checkup. She is a jersey cross.


 I'm not sure about Jerseys in particular, but dairy cows in general tend to be a bit bony on top, even when at a good weight, it seems to be a by-product of high milk production desired in dairy breeds. So a dairy cow likely will never be as filled out as a beef breed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2020)

chandab said:


> I'm not sure about Jerseys in particular, but dairy cows in general tend to be a bit bony on top, even when at a good weight, it seems to be a by-product of high milk production desired in dairy breeds. So a dairy cow likely will never be as filled out as a beef breed.


I've heard that, and we used to milk cows when I was a kid. We had Swiss. But this girl was too thin, and wormy. She's looking so much better already. Once the dairy decides cows won't work for them, I guess they just get sold off and passed around and used. My sister will take good care of her. This cow has such a kind face. I will take a picture next time I'm there. So nice to see the three of them chewing their cud in the shelter. 
We got a little far afield from crafting!


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2020)

Yes, we did, so to get back on track, here's pics of two I finished earlier this spring, but just got pics of the other night and mailed yesterday. I'd been waiting to share pics til they at least got in the mail. Graduation gift for nephew and birthday gift for BIL (they are father and son). Reserved sharing pics as long as possible, so there was little to no chance they'd see before they received.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2020)

Very nice. They'll love those!
I've been crocheting baby blankets for the local Family and Youth. Also crocheted a lap robe for the nursing home. I was touched and surprised about how happy both places were to receive them. Tried a bobble stitch border and it turned out nice and was fun to do. (Purged the photos off my phone without saving.)
Also finished the baby sampler. Could not get to a frame store, as they were closed down, so Jim made the frame out of nice pine. I decided on cream paint instead of Moline Cherry Red (the only other suitable color in our paint stash). In lieu of a mat, I did the prairie point border around the stitching. That was hard to get even. Since we did everything ourselves, maybe it will be extra special. If I do that border around a picture again I will do it with paper instead of fabric.
My flower quilt top is still held captive at the Methodist church where the quilt ladies meet. I will give it another week or so to see if they intend to quilt again before I try to pick it up.


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2020)

That turned out great.
Hope your quilt hostage is released soon.
My quilt guild meets at the local Senior Citizens center, so until they reopen, we can not have meetings. We are hoping to meet in June, as that is our "luncheon" meeting and last one before summer break.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2020)

I saw an idea to paint rocks like little houses and make a rock garden using them. I've been watching for rocks for 2-3 years to use. They are difficult to find the right shape or size. Finally got around to working on them this past week. It is a lot harder than it looks. Don't think I will be making any more. I just laid them in this pot to photograph; not sure what I will do with them.


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2020)

Those are very cute.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2020)

The quilt group that I left my flower quilt top with are back at work. I was really worried for those ladies because most are elderly and sometimes it's so bad for older folks to not have the stimulus of one's favorite hobby or past time to keep mind and hands busy. Hopefully they will all be happily back quilting now.


----------



## chandab (Jun 18, 2020)

Just got pictures of my last two projects finished til after summer.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 19, 2020)

Love the dog quilt!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2020)

The dogs!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 29, 2020)

Not sure you would call this crafting, but it's my latest project. Neighbor down the street set this little table out for free and I scooped it up and re-did it for my guest bedroom.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 30, 2020)

Beautiful table, Willow Flats!! Great refurbishing job.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you.  The top took so much sanding that I was lucky I could remove all the damage and still retain the pattern!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 7, 2020)

I was in the mood to cross stitch. In the Victorian era, people loved all kinds of nature things on their buttons: bugs, lizards, spiders. platypus, zebras--- Men also wore buttons with eyes painted on them. Sometimes it was a girl friend, or sometimes they just wore eyes to show they were men about town. There are button collectors looking for eyes, so I thought I'd try a couple cross stitch. It's worked on 32 count linen with 1 DMC thread. I used a gold metallic on the eye lash. There are 12 colors in that square inch.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2020)

I've been making gourd buttons for a few years. Got requests for clowns from two different collectors. Hmm. I'm not really into clowns, but it's too hot to play outside so I tried making clown buttons. The request was for the clowns "to be doing something". So one is juggling and one is holding a sign. We'll see if the collectors like them and want to buy. (the cat is a metal button one collector was interested in and just got into the picture--you know how cats are...)


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 14, 2020)

Cute clowns!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2020)

I made two more counted cross stitch buttons. These are over one thread, 32 count linen.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 7, 2020)

I made paperclay buttons to use on the cover of the button society newsletter I edit. Paperclay is an incredible material; very versatile. Planning to use the black and white tree pictures in the cover design. Haven't figured that out totally yet.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 30, 2020)

Those are so neat!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm trying to make bibs. It's harder than I thought! I had to use fabric I had on hand to experiment, as I haven't been to a fabric store in months. I want to try making some using laminated cotton, so they can just be wiped down.
And I made a button collector picture. I wanted to try my hand at making the frame out of an old thrift store frame. Well, it was sort of like cutting bangs--I kept slicing off slivers of the frame molding and not getting any corners to miter and the molding was getting shorter and shorter! Finally had to get my husband to help, and give me another lesson. I'm going to keep trying mitering, though--framing is so darned expensive. There are lots of nice frames for $1 in the thrift store.


----------



## chandab (Oct 11, 2020)

Finished a couple table runners recently. 
Have a couple more projects in various states of completion that will get posted eventually.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2020)

The scrappy one is my favorite. You do such nice work.


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The scrappy one is my favorite. You do such nice work.



Thank you, very much, I appreciate the compliment. [FYI - many of them are available, reasonable.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2020)

Door hangers. Felted wool, buttons, and I stuffed with my home grown brown cotton.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 18, 2020)

Does anyone here do paper mache?


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 18, 2020)

No but that's cute!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 19, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> Does anyone here do paper mache?
> View attachment 42375


That is beautifully done. That medium is rather hard to work with and if this guy is yours, you did an artistic job! I work with paperclay quite often; I hadn't thought of trying paper mache. What is the base of the mouse?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 19, 2020)

This is done with paper mache clay. Wadded up newspaper held together with masking tape make the head and body, cereal box cardboard for the base, arms and treat, and the ears are just copy paper. Painted with acrylics, then sprayed with clear matte finish, and clear fingernail polish on the eyes.

He's a hamster, but I understand you thinking mouse.


----------



## minihorse (Oct 23, 2020)

@Dragon Hill that's a very cute hamster. He reminds me of the one I had when about 10 years old.


And has anyone started thinking Christmas gifts? Only about 2 months to go, but I've not really thought out that far. But, guess we all need to start thinking on that if we are making any gifts this year.

Also, I've some Christmas fabric that makes me want to make some seasonal fabric masks since we still have them here. I figure if we can't get where we don't need them, might as well make them fun or a fashion accessory.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2020)

The hamster is too cute! And you did a wonderful job of finishing. So hard to get that medium nice and smooth. I have been playing with corn cobs. We had a shock of corn out for decoration but the raccoon tore all the ears off. They left the cobs. I dipped them in wax then shook cinammon on them. I think they make attractive autumn pieces.
The only Christmas gifts I'm making are more bibs and a crocheted blanket. I do like Brownie-in-a-Jar, and I have some mixes that can jar up well also.


----------



## chandab (Nov 30, 2020)

I finished up a few more quilted items. A flannel lap quilt, a cheery table runner, a couple scrappy fall table runners (one is huge at 20x80") and a fall table topper. [Available.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm a button collector so I enjoy sharing my buttons. I made this greeting card recently. I painted the buttons on around the sides on water color paper. I'm not much of a painter, but I think they look like buttons. The card is a prize on my Oklahoma Button Society facebook group for whoever guesses how many little buttons are used. There are 47 buttons.


----------

